# Cattleya mendelii coerulescens? Select



## John Boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought as a 3rd plant to show you, I’d use this one here! *I know it’s not a slipper, but nobody’s perfect.* I’m showing it, because it is my current pride and joy. I’ve had the plant for over 10 years, and this is the first time I’ve got 2 spikes open simultaneously. I bought it as “coerulescens”, which can well be disputed as far as my perfectionism goes. But what’s in a name, ey?!  

Should you hate it: let me know, and I’ll spare you the Cattleyas in the future.

Tata,
JB


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2010)

These are extremely nice blooms, with great shape and a lovely lip, whatever the var.!!!! Jean

(as there is this special forum section for non-slippers, feel free to put your catts here! Not all of us are a 100% slipper-addicted )


----------



## etex (Apr 28, 2010)

:clap::clap:Gorgeous bouquet of blooms! Great colors,shape and beautiful lip! 
Please keep the pics coming, we love catts/other orchids,too!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 28, 2010)

Most of us, no matter how hard we try, can not limit ourselves to growing just slippers. I have a few Cattleya too, the Non-Slipper Orchid Photo forum page gets nearly as many posts as the slipper pages. Keep the Cattleya coming. Especially when as nicely bloomed as this one. I agree with you it does not look coerulescens, but as a semi-alba it is very sweet, nice full form and very well presented. Outstanding.


----------



## nikv (Apr 28, 2010)

She's beautiful!

My slipper collection is only a small portion of my overall collection. There's no way I could limit myself to just the slippers. There's just too many beautiful orchids out there to grow!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 28, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, you can put it anywhere, including my kitchen table. :clap::clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous, especially the frilled lip! Great shots too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Should you hate it: let me know, and I’ll spare you the Cattleyas in the future.
> 
> Tata,
> JB


Don't you dare -- after you've been here awhile, you will see we love *all* orchids!


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2010)

What a great pile of blooms!!!


If it wasn't for the Catts and Phals I don't think my wife would let me spend so much time with my orchid loves (twisted paphs and stinky bulbos:evil

At least in these pics the hint of blue in the white gives the flowers that winter snow kind of look.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 29, 2010)

excellent !


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 29, 2010)

:clap::clap:Well put by the previous posts! LOVELY!!:drool::drool:


----------



## John Boy (May 1, 2012)

One of my best plants is in bloom again!!! I've had it confirmed by proper colombian collectors, and they'd regard her as coerulescens, which makes it even more enjoyable.
Behold:
Cattleya mendelii coerulescens


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2012)

Amazing display!


----------



## John M (May 2, 2012)

The epitomy of exotic! Beautiful!


----------



## Marc (May 3, 2012)

That's a nice show your sharing with us Johnboy


----------



## John Boy (May 10, 2012)

Daylight pictures, no flash, true colours:
















Compared to Laelia purpurata coerulea striata, which is a very strange, dark colour, I haven't even got a clue what colour that is! Would it be called "slate" or "aco alike", or maybe even something totally diffenrent?! Anyhow, it shows either huge mendelii flowers, or purpurata on the smalish side, but with insane colouration.... Eiter way, the purpurata colours in this picture are about as true as I can get them captured. They might be the silghtest bit darker in real life.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 10, 2012)

Those are terrific blooms! What kind of growing media do you use?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2012)

I want it (the "slate" one).


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2012)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

Wow!! :clap::drool:for both!!

A lot of blooms for such a small plant!

I've never seen a purpurata with a lip colour like that - almost looks black toward the centre of the lip. I'd say it's 'charcoal', kind of the same as 'slate'? Amazing - where did you get it? I like that you are calling it a 'Laelia'


----------



## nikv (May 11, 2012)

Wow! Your purpurata looks similar to my purpurata variety werckhauserii. 

Photo for comparison:







Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

W O W!!!


----------

